# noob here. Where do I start?



## Anonymous (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi guys, I just registered and spent some time looking around and have found a glut of information, all of which confuses me. I see scrap gold, electronics, and pins and cpu's for sale on ebay all the time. I've watched some of the listing and they close at very low prices so now I am interested but I have no idea where to start. Plus I have several pounds of mercury and access to about 800 more, I sell it on ebay but thats a different matter, I Also have nitric acid and can get it fairly easy, its 68% and $7 for a 4oz bottle(a good deal?). And I have muriatic acid.

So anyway I have these few chemicals and have no idea how to proceed. I know absolutely nothing about gold recovering where to start or what to do. I do know that I can clean mercury coated gold with nitric acid as I've done it before when gold mining and also when removing mercury from my wedding ring. Ive had to do that a number of times  So what can I do with the chemicals I have?
I was thinking of buying some gold plated pins and dissolving them in muriatic acid to attack the base metal then run some mercury through the remaining sludge to collect the gold. Will this work? I want this to be as easy as possible. I cane separate the gold from the mercury with no problem but I'd need to somehow melt it into a solid piece which I have no idea how to do.

So...Where do I go? What do I do? How do I start?
Thank you


----------



## Harold_V (Aug 13, 2009)

Mercury has no place in refining, and should NOT be used as you suggested. 

If you are well connected, you can purchase nitric acid, 70%, for roughly $5/gallon. I used to buy it in 55 gallon lots for $207 per drum. 

Do yourself a favor and get a copy of Hoke's book. It will detail the basics of testing and refining precious metals. It does not cover the processing of e scrap, but the principles are the same, with some excellent work-arounds available here on this forum for avoiding purchasing unreasonably expensive and difficult to buy acid (nitric). 

Do not expect to ask a few questions and be up and running. You must dedicate time to learning, which you can accomplish by reading the book I mentioned, and by reading this forum. Be patient. If you expect an overnight miracle, you need to pursue a different hobby. It "aint" gonna happen!

Welcome to the forum.

Harold


----------



## markqf1 (Aug 13, 2009)

The best place to start anything is always at the beginning.
The book Harold mentioned (available here on the forum in digital format), in my opinion, is the beginning as, you need no chemical or refining background to understand it.
Also, Lasersteve's website and the links in his signature line will get you up to speed on the different processes involved.
Once you have the basics down, you will find much help from the many knowledgable people here.

Welcome and good luck!

Mark


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 13, 2009)

Harold_V said:


> Mercury has no place in refining, and should NOT be used as you suggested.
> 
> If you are well connected, you can purchase nitric acid, 70%, for roughly $5/gallon. I used to buy it in 55 gallon lots for $207 per drum.
> 
> ...


Mercury sticks to gold like a magnet. Why shouldnt it be used? if its because its toxic then that reasoning is bogus these other chemicals Im reading about are much more dangerous because they produce copious amounts noxious fumes. Mercury is very safe if you are not burning it. You seem almost angry that I'd mention mercury. Whats going on?


----------



## markqf1 (Aug 13, 2009)

The use of mercury is usually for recovery of gold from ore and black sand concentrates.
It is not used, that I know of, for refining.
In fact, it would add additional work and equipment to get it back out.

Mark


----------



## Harold_V (Aug 14, 2009)

ironious2 said:


> Mercury sticks to gold like a magnet. Why shouldnt it be used? if its because its toxic then that reasoning is bogus these other chemicals Im reading about are much more dangerous because they produce copious amounts noxious fumes. Mercury is very safe if you are not burning it. You seem almost angry that I'd mention mercury. Whats going on?


 No, not angry, just spread too thin to spend much time on a post. I also do not hold readers by the hand. If they wish to learn, they are expected to read and pay attention. If they want to argue over preconceived notions, they have no need for input from me. What you were told is important, and can be taken to the bank. Mercury has no place in a refinery unless you are recovering precious metals (gold or silver) that is already combined with the stuff. Dental amalgam, for example. 

Mercury is not a refining element, it's a recovery element, as has been stated. If you choose to use it, all you'll do is add steps to the process, with no benefit, and, in spite of your reasoning, you risk physical harm. Dissolving mercury in nitric is a waste of acid and time, also with no benefit as far as the refiner is concerned. 

I'm not afraid of mercury---I retorted well over 100 pounds of the stuff. I simply have a strong respect for it, just as I would a deadly snake.

Do as I suggested and start reading Hoke. It will help dispel some of the things you think you know, and replace them with things that are fact, things you should know if you intend to refine successfully. 

Worst people I ever dealt with in my many years working as a refiner were prospectors. Rarely did any of them have an understanding of refining, and *never *did they have realistic expectations. 

Harold


----------



## goldsilverpro (Aug 14, 2009)

markqf1 is right. 

I've been refining most all sorts of scrap, on a grand scale, for 40 years and have never seen a need for mercury - not once. I have played with it, over the years, and know very well how and why it works. Believe me, if I had ever seen any merits in using it, I would have used it. No scrap refiner I ever heard of has used it, even back when they could with no problems with doing it. It just isn't worth a damn for scrap. Mining stuff, yes. Scrap, no.

There are several chemicals that we tend to discourage for use on scrap - Hydrogen fluoride (HF) and mercury are two - why expose yourself to those dangers when there are safer methods that do better. I would prefer not even discussing these, when the subject is scrap. Cyanide is discussed gingerly, but only because it is the very best chemical on the planet for many types of scrap.

When you have 8000 members, you're bound to have a few idiots. Also, we've had a few 14 year-olds. Our fear is that someone will get hurt. I agree that any chemical is safe if you have great knowledge and experience in working with it. What do you do in the meantime? Have you ever been checked for mercury in your body?

Chris


----------



## qst42know (Aug 14, 2009)

I have watched a video, the link was likely from this forum somewhere. It was of a commercial mining operation that used mercury. The entire facility was refrigerated and if I remember correctly, the temperature in the facility was in the low 60s F despite the process being completely sealed. This was to prevent incidental exposure to mercury vapors.

Keep in mind the effects last for your lifetime and are cumulative. What you were exposed to in the past is still with you today. When you have been exposed to too much it's too late. Unless you are willing to go to great lengths to prevent any exposure and there are other effective methods why would you risk it?

Here is a photo of the good old days. National Geographic October 1972.

http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://theodoregray.com/periodicTable/Images/MercuryMiner.JPG&imgrefurl=http://theodoregray.com/periodicTable/Samples/080.2/index.s12.html&usg=__5Y8hRNz48DNzpQFnykhbO4p23uU=&h=379&w=299&sz=23&hl=en&start=1&um=1&tbnid=chZSyzd2_Z7rNM:&tbnh=123&tbnw=97&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dnational%2Bgeographic%2Bmercury%26hl%3Den%26rlz%3D1T4ADBF_enUS241US242%26sa%3DN%26um%3D1


----------



## markqf1 (Aug 14, 2009)

Chealation is an option.
I hear that you can take pills to keep it removed from your body. :lol: 

Mark


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 14, 2009)

goldsilverpro said:


> . Also, we've had a few 14 year-olds. Our fear is that someone will get hurt. I agree that any chemical is safe if you have great knowledge and experience in working with it. What do you do in the meantime? Have you ever been checked for mercury in your body?
> 
> Chris



Thanks for the input. and no Im not 14  Im 30. and no Ive never had myself checked for mercury. I probably should but as of yet I have no symptoms of mercury poisoning so Im not real worried. I never burn or refine the stuff I just filter it and I rarely touch it. I also store it under water so when I opne the container to fill an order, I dont have to worry about fumes. I work with the stuff in my shed. I have had a few big spills in there but I cleand almost all of it up. I also have two exhaust fans in there. one runs all the time because its connected to a solar panel. The others one is high powered. I hod my breath when I enter the shed and turn that one one and wait a while before I goto work in there. 
Again Im not too worried. I take precautions and also Id have to work with it every day all day for years before I see problems. Ever hear of a "mad hatter"? They were called that because they worked with mercury to make felt hats. They did not know it was poison and after years, they went crazy.


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 14, 2009)

markqf1 said:


> Chealation is an option.
> I hear that you can take pills to keep it removed from your body. :lol:
> 
> Mark


I was going to mention that also. You can get chelation therapy. Ive heard of the pills but they are sold by vitamin shops so I dont know how well they work. There is also a liquid you can buy from a company in Australia. You drink it. It was developed by a doctor in a facility that works with autistic children and has ben used on them with success. Alternatively you can pay about $5000 and have a doctor give you injections. Chelation removes all heavy metals from your system as will as a lot of other good stuff. That is why they have you take vitamins wile doing it.


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 14, 2009)

qst42know said:


> I have watched a video, the link was likely from this forum somewhere. It was of a commercial mining operation that used mercury. The entire facility was refrigerated and if I remember correctly, the temperature in the facility was in the low 60s F despite the process being completely sealed. This was to prevent incidental exposure to mercury vapors.
> 
> Keep in mind the effects last for your lifetime and are cumulative. What you were exposed to in the past is still with you today. When you have been exposed to too much it's too late. Unless you are willing to go to great lengths to prevent any exposure and there are other effective methods why would you risk it?
> 
> ...


That stuff is very heavily oxidized. Here is an image of my stuff in a listing an another site. Click the listing to see a bigger image.http://plantsandstuff.ecrater.com/product.php?pid=4657016


----------



## qst42know (Aug 15, 2009)

The photo of interest is not the dirty stuff in the jar.

The fellow with the silly look on his face is floating on a vat of mercury.


----------



## butcher (Aug 15, 2009)

I do not even see use of mercury in mining of fine gold to be effective nowadays, there are better methods with modern techniques. I am finding out also that this metal can cost you your Home and everything you worked for all your life.


----------

